# [EMERGE] problemi download [Risolto]

## primero.gentoo

E' da stamattina che ho problemi con l'emerge dei pacchetti ... cerca di scaricare cose molto strane :

```

>>> emerge (1 of 48) dev-libs/atk-1.6.1 to /

>>> Downloading http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo//distfiles/1

--11:57:07--  http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/1

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/1'

Resolving trumpetti.atm.tut.fi... 130.230.54.100, 2001:708:310:54::2

Connecting to trumpetti.atm.tut.fi[130.230.54.100]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:57:08 ERROR 404: Not Found.

oppure:

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.7 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> Downloading http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo//distfiles/2

--11:57:38--  http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/distfiles/2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/2'

Resolving trumpetti.atm.tut.fi... 130.230.54.100, 2001:708:310:54::2

Connecting to trumpetti.atm.tut.fi[130.230.54.100]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

11:57:39 ERROR 404: Not Found.

```

1??????? 2????????

ma che roba e'? qualcuno ha gli stessi problemi????

----------

## randomaze

Hai provato a cambiare mirror?

----------

## primero.gentoo

Me lo fa con tutti i mirrors ... per chiarezza ho postato solo uno per esempio ma me lo fa con una ventina ..... strano strano strano.

Eppure non ho cambiato nulla da ieri sera , almeno non mi pare.

Ho provato anche a cambiare versione di portage ma stesso problema.

Forse mi sto perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua ma non riesco a capire dov'e' il problema ...

ciauz

----------

## marco86

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 1??????? 2????????
> 
> ma che roba e'? qualcuno ha gli stessi problemi????

 

sembra che anche qua emerge cerchi la cartella 2....che non c'è però...

----------

## primero.gentoo

esattamente lo stesso problema ....

Io ho una ventina di mirror e da tutti mi da lo stesso problema.

Ho provato a cambiarli, ho provato dal mirro ufficiale ... stessa cosa.

Il problema e' che e' proprio EMERGE a provare a scaricare questi cavolo di file, non e' il mirror .... solo che il mio emerge e il mio portage sono gli stessi di ieri sera e tutto andava benissimo. Non ho avuto il tempo l'unica cosa che ho fatto e' "emerge sync"... bah!!! ma a voi funziona tutto bene?

Tra l'altro non e' una cosa limitata a questo computer da cui sto scrivendo, qui ho un'altra macchina gentoo e il problema mi si presenta anche li....

grrrrrr..........

----------

## randomaze

Se fai:

```
emerge -pf libxml2
```

che lista ottieni? Normale oppure con gli 1 e 2?

----------

## primero.gentoo

```

#emerge -fp libxml2

Calculating dependencies ...done!

http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo//distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/distfiles/libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 7./libxml2-2.6.7.tar.bz2 

http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo//distfiles/2 http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/distfiles/2 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror//distfiles/2 http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo//distfiles/2 http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources//distfiles/2 http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo//distfiles/2 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/2 http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo//distfiles/2 http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/distfiles/2 ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/X11/GNOME/sources/libxml2/2 ftp://archive.progeny.com/GNOME/sources/libxml2/2 http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/libxml2/2 ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/libxml2/2 ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/2.0.0/sources/libxml2/2 ftp://ftp.no.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/libxml2/2 

http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo//distfiles/6 http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/distfiles/6 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror//distfiles/6 http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo//distfiles/6 http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources//distfiles/6 http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo//distfiles/6 http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/6 http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo//distfiles/6 http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/distfiles/6 6 

!!! No message digest entry found for file "2."

!!! Most likely a temporary problem. Try 'emerge sync' again later.

!!! If you are certain of the authenticity of the file then you may type

!!! the following to generate a new digest:

!!!   ebuild /usr/portage/category/package/package-version.ebuild digest

!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2-2.6.7.ebuild failed, continuing...

!!! Some fetch errors were encountered.  Please see above for details.

```

sembrerebbe proprio che il problema me lo abbia creato l'"emerge sync" allora. Appena arrivato a lavoro stamattina ho Syncato entrambe le macchina in questione con il mirror rsync italiano, quello che uso sempre.

Ho provato anche a risyncare piu e piu volte con latri mirror ma il problema mi e' rimasto ... a voi non ha creato nessun problema l'ultimo emerge sync?

Puo' dipendere dalla nuova versione del portage , 2.51, che porta dei cambiamenti nella gestione dei pacchetti?

provo a risyncare .... vediamo

----------

## marco86

Concordo che sia un problema di sync...

----------

## primero.gentoo

ma qualcun'altro avra syncato stamattina ... possibile che il problema ce l'abbia solo io?

----------

## randomaze

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Puo' dipendere dalla nuova versione del portage , 2.51, che porta dei cambiamenti nella gestione dei pacchetti?
> 
> 

 

Forse... dopotutto si tratta di un hard-masked!

----------

## marco86

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> ma qualcun'altro avra syncato stamattina ... possibile che il problema ce l'abbia solo io?

 

hai visto il link che ti ho postato prima...?

mi sembra che anche lui abbia grane, magari quando risponde si può cercare di capire che versione di portage ha lui...

----------

## primero.gentoo

si ma io non l'ho installata  :Smile:  forse mi sono espresso male

Io ho ancora la 2.50-r9 ... non sono affatto un tipo da ~x86 ... pensa che ho ancora Xfree-4.3.0!!!! dicevo che magari hanno cominciato a cambiare alcuni ebuild ... non lo so.... e' che non so proprio come fare.

ripeto, qualcuno stamattina ha syncato? se si ha dei problemi?

ciauz

----------

## primero.gentoo

il problema non si presenta con tutti i pacchetti ... sto installando xfce che sono 50 pkgs ... ora ho creato i pacchetti che mi davano problemi con quickpkg su un'altro computer e glieli ho sparati ... provo a farlo andare avanti ....

cavolo pero', che cosa strana strana....

----------

## primero.gentoo

niente ... me lo fa in continuazione ... con un pacchetto ogni 2 praticamente .... aspetto un po e rivado col sync .... che palle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## marco86

l'altra persona che lamenta il tuo problema sembra aver risolto....strana cosa

cmq ecco come ha fatto...

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> l'altra persona che lamenta il tuo problema sembra aver risolto....strana cosa

 

No, non é strano... a volte succede che qualcosa di sbagliato entra in portage  :Razz: 

Esattamente come abbiamo sbagliato noi a non notare un'altro thread aperto con lo stesso problema  :Sad: 

sisma86 la prossima volta cazziaci (o cazzia l'altro se ha aperto dopo!)

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *sisma86 wrote:*   l'altra persona che lamenta il tuo problema sembra aver risolto....strana cosa 
> 
> No, non é strano... a volte succede che qualcosa di sbagliato entra in portage 
> 
> Esattamente come abbiamo sbagliato noi a non notare un'altro thread aperto con lo stesso problema 
> ...

 

Effettivamente ho risolto ... grazie sisma86!!!

Per la questione del doppio thread , in effetti e' lo stesso identico problema... pero' dai titoli non si capiva ...

Cmq thx, ho risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esattamente come abbiamo sbagliato noi a non notare un'altro thread aperto con lo stesso problema 
> 
> 

 

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sembra che anche qua emerge cerchi la cartella 2....che non c'è però
> 
> 

 

ma l'avevo segnalato.... :Crying or Very sad: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sisma86 la prossima volta cazziaci (o cazzia l'altro se ha aperto dopo!)

 

Avevo fatto notare in tutti e due i thread che c'era un topic simile...

In tutti e 2 o lincato i problemi dell'altro, pensando che non ve n'eravate accorsi, ma i topic si sono sviluppati indipendentemente lo stesso....

Ma alla fine mi sono perso...

Primiero, hai risolto anche tu?

//EDIT:mi rispondo da solo, si ha risolto...

----------

## randomaze

[quote="sisma86"]ma l'avevo segnalato.... :Crying or Very sad: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sisma86 la prossima volta cazziaci (o cazzia l'altro se ha aperto dopo!)

 

Si, quello che non ero riuscito a vedere era che anche l'altro aveva data odierna... poi guardando i topic dal titolo lo avevo ignorato (non conosco bene KDE e stamani avevo un pò di cose da fare...).

Se ricapita non farti scrupoli a far notare "Dato che sembra lo stesso problema di questo topic perché non proseguiamo la discussione li?"  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se ricapita non farti scrupoli a far notare "Dato che sembra lo stesso problema di questo topic perché non proseguiamo la discussione li?" 

 

Ok, la prossima volta farò cosi.....

Ciao ciao

----------

## drakkan

scusate se ho creato un pò di scompiglio aprendo un altro topic simile a questo... non me ne sono proprio accorto,

comunque l'importante è trovare la soluzione e quella ve l'ho data   :Smile: 

ciao ciao

----------

